# Please help--I am not a bird person! in NY



## ceebee (Jul 10, 2011)

I am NOT a bird person--honestly, sorry to say, birds scare me--but there is a small pigeon or dove on my fire escape, for two days now. It's just sitting on the metal, and this morning a larger bird came and fed it--I can't tell if it's injured or unable to fly. Occasionally it tries its wings and will walk a little bit.

I am guessing it's about 14-15 days old, from some of the pictures I' ve seen on the internet.

My cat is so used to seeing it out the window he isn't even interested--which makes me think he might know the bird is hurt.

What should I do? Do I assume the baby will be OK since obviously a parental bird knows it is there? I do not want to touch it but need to know what to do. 

Yesterday I was terrified it would be killed or just die on the fire escape!

Please help if you can.

Thanks--C. Booker


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if the parents are feeding it leave it alone, it must about old enough to leave the nest and probly did just that and landed on your fire escape..it will eventually spread it's wings and fly.. as long as the parents are there don't mess with it..i wouldn't


----------



## shreducation (Jul 10, 2011)

I am having a similar issue, also in New York. There are two fledglings in a window box under my fire escape (It is a boarded up hole where an air conditioner used to be). The nest is still there. I have heard them peeping and I assume being fed for the last three weeks or so. They still have some small yellow 'baby' feathers. 

Anyways, I decided to take a peep myself today and see how old they are and one of them made a run for it behind this broken piece of wood and now appears to be stuck there...I am going to wait it out to see if it does indeed get out, but if not, what should I do? Moving the piece of wood is likely to knock off the nest and the other bird....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

shreducation said:


> I am having a similar issue, also in New York. There are two fledglings in a window box under my fire escape (It is a boarded up hole where an air conditioner used to be). The nest is still there. I have heard them peeping and I assume being fed for the last three weeks or so. They still have some small yellow 'baby' feathers.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to take a peep myself today and see how old they are and one of them made a run for it behind this broken piece of wood and now appears to be stuck there...I am going to wait it out to see if it does indeed get out, but if not, what should I do? Moving the piece of wood is likely to knock off the nest and the other bird....


i would wait it out i am sure he/ she can squeeze back out..i wouldn't mess with board unless you really have too and can put it back after you get him loose, because if you move it and disterb the nest to much the parents may abandon it.


----------



## ceebee (Jul 10, 2011)

*It flew away!*

Thanks for your responses.

After reading info on the site I decided to get the poor little thing some water--but when I got closer it flew away! I have the feeling it did just fall on my fire escape after trying to leave home. Anyway, now it's gone--and it was a very good flyer so I'm happy to say it doesn't seem to have been injured.

Thanks again.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

glad to hear


----------

